

Git to mandate users explain their merges explicitly in 1.7.10  - bjg
http://git-blame.blogspot.com/2012/02/anticipating-git-1710.html

======
timc3
Not sure that I like this. The way we work is to do many merges and work on
feature branches merging small merges to master.

This is of course just our way of working but it potentially makes for more
administration.

~~~
saurik
You can export MERGE_AUTOEDIT=no from your shell's profile scripts to opt out
of this behavior, or alias --no-edit into your runs of merge. (I believe you
can even use git config to say, globally or per-project, to mix-in an argument
to any normal command, but I'm not 100% certain of that.)

